# Pink Croc"s RULE



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Sam, Charlie and Keith along with Megan Keith?s future daughter in-law were ready to go get into the trout. We ran straight out to the rigs and made a one stop shop. Megan was red hot she had 10 trout in the box before anyone else even had a bite. The bite was not crazy but steady they would turn on for awhile then off then back on. Live shrimp 4 ft under corks was doing the best. Live croakers were a little bit bigger fish but not much and the bite was a lot slower. Sam and Keith were trying to catch up wit Megan and Charlie was just taking his time enjoying it and pulling in some nice trout at his own pace. By 10:30 there was 100 trout 1 to 4 lbs on ice and it was getting hot so we stopped twice on r the way in and topped off the box with 3 redfish. AWESOME DAY! The guy?s said it was Megan?s pink crocs and shirt but she said it was all skill.HA!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>LIMIT! 100 Trout<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>3 Redfish <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

holy moley thats some trout!!! yall slayed em!


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome fishing.....:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome haul what ever it was.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job capt. gene...smiles say it all...


----------

